
Operational transformations visualized - fbrusch
https://operational-transformation.github.io/visualization.html
======
pimlottc
To get started:

1\. Make some edits in either text box

2\. Click the blue arrows to propagate operations

I'm not completely sure how to interpret the line graphs at the bottom,
though.

~~~
jweir
Be sure to make non-sync edits, try to "break" the synchronization. Then the
visualization really shows how it all works and gets resolved.

Very nice job.

------
knughit
IIRC, OT was considered too complex in practice , and products like Google
Docs ended up just using fast networks to make collaborative editing
effectively synchronous. Similar in spirit to how they solved the problem of
eventual consistency (BigTable) by building a globally synchronized network of
clocks (TrueTime/Spanner)

~~~
pimlottc
How does increasing the network speed solve the problem? Doesn't it just
reduce the number of edit conflicts? No matter how low the round trip time,
you could still have two simultaneous conflicting changes. I don't see how you
could eliminate that entirely without going to a locking model.

------
brudgers
Explanation: [https://operational-
transformation.github.io/](https://operational-transformation.github.io/)

Code: [https://operational-transformation.github.io/ot-for-
javascri...](https://operational-transformation.github.io/ot-for-
javascript.html)

~~~
pimlottc
The explanation seems to be cut off, it ends abruptly just after "A first
approach".

